# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  نحوه ی ارسال و دریافت فکس در سی شارپ

## negar84

سلام 
چطور می تونم از طریق مودم فاکس دریافت و ارسال کنم ... البته با یه برنامه C#‎
لطفا یه لینکی ، ebook یا هر راهنمایی دیگه 
ممنون می شم 
bye

----------


## dot_net_lover2

فقط کافی است هر چیزی که میخوای FAX کنی را به Printer مربوط به سرویس FAX ماکروسافت ارسال کنی.

----------


## negar84

شرمنده می شه بیشتر توضیح بدین .... 
این کاری که گفتید رو چطوری انجام بدم؟
ممنون

----------


## dot_net_lover2

یکی از سرویس های مربوط به Windows به نام MS FAX Service پس از نصب یک Printer به لیست پرینترهای شما اضافه میکند .
حال شما در هر جا که نیاز به FAX کردن پیدا کردید ، فقط کافی است عملیات Print را انجام داده با این تفاوت که Fax Printer را انتخاب میکنید.
اول این Refrence را به پروژه خود اضافه کنید 
FAXCONTROLLib

کد چک کردن اینکه آیا این سرویس بر روی Windows نصب میباشد یا نه 

using FAXCONTROLLib;
.
.
.
public FaxControlClass fsCheck = new FaxControlClass();
.
.
.
if (fsCheck.IsFaxServiceInstalled)
{
taskItem1.Text = "Fax service installed.";
taskItem1.Enabled = false;
}
else
{
taskItem1.Text = "Fax service not installed.";
btnFax.Enabled = false;
}

اینم کد نصب این سرویس 

fsCheck.InstallFaxService();

----------


## negar84

ممنون از جوابتون ...
می شه بگید چطور عملیات print  رو انجام بدم..

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

جواب دوست عزیزمون کاملا درسته
کافیه یه کم راجع بهش توی MSDN جستجو کنید.
کامپوننتهایی رو هم که خواسته بودید : 
http://www.interfax.net/scripts/dev.asp?ref=g531
http://www.topshareware.com/RFax-for...load-19025.htm
http://www.java4less.com/fax_dotnet.htm

دو مساله :
1- سوالات فنی خود تون رو توی محیط عمومی انجمن مطرح کنید.
2-برای استفاده از این Componentها درخواست Crack یا امثالهم نفرمائید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## pooyansystem

جناب dot_net_lover2 میشه لطفا کد رو به صورت کامل بذارید من می خوام از کد راهنمایی شما استفاده کنم ولی نمی دونم چه طور؟

----------


## dot_net_lover2

دوست عزیز کد گویا هست ٬ ما بقی ماجرای ارسال فکس به پرینت گرفتن سند مربوط به وسیله پرینتر تعریف شده به نام فکس منتهی میشود.

----------


## pooyansystem

من بازم متوجه منظورتون نشدم من تازه کارم اگه ممکنه کامل توضیح بدید و اگه ممکنه با کد

----------


## dot_net_lover2

پس شما اول مطالعاتی در مورد نحوه استفاده از پرینتر انجام دهید بعد اگه باز مشکلی بود سئوال کنید.

----------


## pooyansystem

سلام 

بچه ها من موقع ارسال fax با KDtele با مشکل زیر مواجه میشم چرا و چه طور رفعش کنم؟
Error: Fax Time out: no response was received in the expected time

در ضمن اینم بگم که من Timeout مربوط به KDPhon رو تغییر دادم بازم همین مشکل رو داشتم

----------


## dot_net_lover2

چرا واسه Fax از سرویس خود ویندوز استفاده نمیکنی ؟

----------


## pooyansystem

چون می خوام از سایر امکانات KDtele  استفاده کنم 

بچه ها خواهش می کنم یکی یه جوابی بهم بده من خیلی به این جواب احتیاج دارم

----------


## pooyansystem

چرا هیچکس جواب نمیده یعنی تا حالا هیچکس با یه همچین مشکلی برخورد نکرده؟

----------


## pooyansystem

خوب من همچنان منتظرم

اصلا کسی تا حالا با این کامپوننت دچار مشکل شده یا نه

من تو مثالAnsweringMachin هم با مشکل رو به رو شدم

بچه هایی که با این کامپوننت کار کردید یه راهنمایی بکنید دیگه :گریه:

----------


## arashhatami

این موضوع قبلا یه بار گفته شده بود اماخوب منم واست تکرارمی کنم(با اجازه ارائه دهندتاپیک در گذشته)




FaxControlClass fschk = new FaxControlClass();
            if (fschk.IsFaxServiceInstalled)
            {
                label1.Text = "Fax Services Is Instaled";
            }
            else 
            {
                label1.Text = "Fax Services IS Not Instaled";
            }
البته refrance FAXCONTROLLib رو Import کن و بعد ای کها رورارد کن

----------


## pooyansystem

جناب arashhatami اگه دقت می کردید من گفتم با KDtele  مشکل دارم و نمی خوام از سرویس خود ویندوز واسه ارسال فکس استفاده کنم

----------


## mnoruzi

bache ha recive ro che joori mishe handel kard???ino kasi midoone?age begid mamnoon misham

----------


## dot_net_lover2

فکس های دریافت شده در پوشه ای ذخیره میشوند ، میتونی اونا رو فراخوانی کنی و نمایش بدی.

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

میشه یه نمونه برنامه ساده آموزشی بزارین ...

----------


## dot_net_lover2

using System;
using System.Drawing;
using System.Collections;
using System.ComponentModel;
using System.Windows.Forms;
using System.Data;
using FAXCONTROLLib;
using Microsoft.Office.Core;
using System.Diagnostics;
using System.IO;
namespace ITD_FS
{
 /// <summary>
 /// Summary description for Form1.
 /// </summary>
 public class frmMain : System.Windows.Forms.Form
 {
  public FaxControlClass fsCheck = new FaxControlClass();
  private XPExplorerBar.Expando expando2;
  private XPExplorerBar.Expando expando3;
  private XPExplorerBar.TaskPane taskPane1;
  private XPExplorerBar.Expando expando1;
  private XPExplorerBar.TaskItem taskItem1;
  private XPExplorerBar.Expando expando4;
  private XPExplorerBar.TaskItem taskItem2;
  private XPExplorerBar.TaskItem taskItem3;
  private XPExplorerBar.TaskItem taskItem4;
  private System.Windows.Forms.Timer timer1;
  private System.Windows.Forms.PictureBox pictureBox1;
  private System.Windows.Forms.TextBox textBox1;
  private System.Windows.Forms.Button btnSearch;
  private System.Windows.Forms.Button btnContact;
  private System.Windows.Forms.Button btnFax;
  private System.Windows.Forms.Button btnAbout;
  private System.Windows.Forms.Label label1;
  private System.Windows.Forms.Label label2;
  private System.Windows.Forms.Label label3;
  private System.Windows.Forms.Label label4;
  private System.Windows.Forms.Label label5;
  private System.Windows.Forms.Label label6;
  private System.Windows.Forms.Label label7;
  private System.Windows.Forms.Label label8;
  private System.ComponentModel.IContainer components;
  private System.Windows.Forms.PrintDialog printDialog1;
  //  the way to handle parameters you don't care about in .NET 
  public object missing = System.Reflection.Missing.Value;
  public object myTrue = true; // Print in background
  public object myFalse = false;
  public frmMain()
  {
   //
   // Required for Windows Form Designer support
   //
   InitializeComponent();
   //
   // TODO: Add any constructor code after InitializeComponent call
   //
  }
  /// <summary>
  /// Clean up any resources being used.
  /// </summary>
  protected override void Dispose( bool disposing )
  {
   if( disposing )
   {
    if (components != null) 
    {
     components.Dispose();
    }
   }
   base.Dispose( disposing );
  }
  #region Windows Form Designer generated code
  /// <summary>
  /// Required method for Designer support - do not modify
  /// the contents of this method with the code editor.
  /// </summary>
  private void InitializeComponent()
  {
   this.components = new System.ComponentModel.Container();
   System.Resources.ResourceManager resources = new System.Resources.ResourceManager(typeof(frmMain));
   this.expando2 = new XPExplorerBar.Expando();
   this.taskItem1 = new XPExplorerBar.TaskItem();
   this.expando3 = new XPExplorerBar.Expando();
   this.taskPane1 = new XPExplorerBar.TaskPane();
   this.expando1 = new XPExplorerBar.Expando();
   this.taskItem2 = new XPExplorerBar.TaskItem();
   this.taskItem3 = new XPExplorerBar.TaskItem();
   this.taskItem4 = new XPExplorerBar.TaskItem();
   this.pictureBox1 = new System.Windows.Forms.PictureBox();
   this.expando4 = new XPExplorerBar.Expando();
   this.textBox1 = new System.Windows.Forms.TextBox();
   this.btnSearch = new System.Windows.Forms.Button();
   this.btnContact = new System.Windows.Forms.Button();
   this.btnFax = new System.Windows.Forms.Button();
   this.btnAbout = new System.Windows.Forms.Button();
   this.label1 = new System.Windows.Forms.Label();
   this.label2 = new System.Windows.Forms.Label();
   this.label3 = new System.Windows.Forms.Label();
   this.label4 = new System.Windows.Forms.Label();
   this.label5 = new System.Windows.Forms.Label();
   this.label6 = new System.Windows.Forms.Label();
   this.label7 = new System.Windows.Forms.Label();
   this.label8 = new System.Windows.Forms.Label();
   this.timer1 = new System.Windows.Forms.Timer(this.components);
   this.printDialog1 = new System.Windows.Forms.PrintDialog();
   ((System.ComponentModel.ISupportInitialize)(this.e  xpando2)).BeginInit();
   ((System.ComponentModel.ISupportInitialize)(this.e  xpando3)).BeginInit();
   ((System.ComponentModel.ISupportInitialize)(this.t  askPane1)).BeginInit();
   this.taskPane1.SuspendLayout();
   ((System.ComponentModel.ISupportInitialize)(this.e  xpando1)).BeginInit();
   this.expando1.SuspendLayout();
   ((System.ComponentModel.ISupportInitialize)(this.e  xpando4)).BeginInit();
   this.expando4.SuspendLayout();
   this.SuspendLayout();
   // 
   // expando2
   // 
   this.expando2.Anchor = ((System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles)(((System.Wind  ows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Top | System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Left) 
    | System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Right)));
   this.expando2.Animate = true;
   this.expando2.CustomSettings.WatermarkAlignment = System.Drawing.ContentAlignment.MiddleRight;
   this.expando2.Font = new System.Drawing.Font("Tahoma", 8.25F);
   this.expando2.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(12, 12);
   this.expando2.Name = "expando2";
   this.expando2.TabIndex = 0;
   this.expando2.TitleImage = ((System.Drawing.Image)(resources.GetObject("expan  do2.TitleImage")));
   // 
   // taskItem1
   // 
   this.taskItem1.Anchor = ((System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles)(((System.Wind  ows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Top | System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Left) 
    | System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Right)));
   this.taskItem1.BackColor = System.Drawing.Color.Transparent;
   this.taskItem1.Font = new System.Drawing.Font("Tahoma", 8.25F);
   this.taskItem1.Image = null;
   this.taskItem1.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(16, 40);
   this.taskItem1.Name = "taskItem1";
   this.taskItem1.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(152, 16);
   this.taskItem1.TabIndex = 0;
   this.taskItem1.Text = "taskItem1";
   this.taskItem1.Click += new System.EventHandler(this.taskItem1_Click_1);
   // 
   // expando3
   // 
   this.expando3.Font = new System.Drawing.Font("Tahoma", 8.25F);
   this.expando3.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(336, 296);
   this.expando3.Name = "expando3";
   this.expando3.TabIndex = 1;
   this.expando3.Text = "expando3";
   // 
   // taskPane1
   // 
   this.taskPane1.AutoScrollMargin = new System.Drawing.Size(12, 12);
   this.taskPane1.Dock = System.Windows.Forms.DockStyle.Fill;
   this.taskPane1.Expandos.AddRange(new XPExplorerBar.Expando[] {
                    this.expando1,
                    this.expando4});
   this.taskPane1.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(0, 0);
   this.taskPane1.Name = "taskPane1";
   this.taskPane1.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(656, 462);
   this.taskPane1.TabIndex = 1;
   this.taskPane1.Text = "taskPane1";
   this.taskPane1.Click += new System.EventHandler(this.taskPane1_Click);
   // 
   // expando1
   // 
   this.expando1.Anchor = ((System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles)(((System.Wind  ows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Top | System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Left) 
    | System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Right)));
   this.expando1.Animate = true;
   this.expando1.CustomSettings.WatermarkAlignment = System.Drawing.ContentAlignment.MiddleRight;
   this.expando1.ExpandedHeight = 120;
   this.expando1.Font = new System.Drawing.Font("Tahoma", 8.25F);
   this.expando1.Items.AddRange(new System.Windows.Forms.Control[] {
                    this.taskItem1,
                    this.taskItem2,
                    this.taskItem3,
                    this.taskItem4,
                    this.pictureBox1});
   this.expando1.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(12, 12);
   this.expando1.Name = "expando1";
   this.expando1.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(632, 120);
   this.expando1.TabIndex = 0;
   this.expando1.Text = "Information";
   this.expando1.TitleImage = ((System.Drawing.Image)(resources.GetObject("expan  do1.TitleImage")));
   this.expando1.StateChanged += new XPExplorerBar.ExpandoEventHandler(this.expando1_St  ateChanged);
   // 
   // taskItem2
   // 
   this.taskItem2.Anchor = ((System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles)(((System.Wind  ows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Top | System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Left) 
    | System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Right)));
   this.taskItem2.BackColor = System.Drawing.Color.Transparent;
   this.taskItem2.CustomSettings.FontDecoration = System.Drawing.FontStyle.Regular;
   this.taskItem2.Image = null;
   this.taskItem2.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(456, 64);
   this.taskItem2.Name = "taskItem2";
   this.taskItem2.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(112, 16);
   this.taskItem2.TabIndex = 1;
   this.taskItem2.Text = "taskItem2";
   // 
   // taskItem3
   // 
   this.taskItem3.Anchor = ((System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles)(((System.Wind  ows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Top | System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Left) 
    | System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Right)));
   this.taskItem3.BackColor = System.Drawing.Color.Transparent;
   this.taskItem3.CustomSettings.FontDecoration = System.Drawing.FontStyle.Regular;
   this.taskItem3.Image = null;
   this.taskItem3.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(456, 40);
   this.taskItem3.Name = "taskItem3";
   this.taskItem3.TabIndex = 2;
   this.taskItem3.Text = "taskItem3";
   // 
   // taskItem4
   // 
   this.taskItem4.Anchor = ((System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles)(((System.Wind  ows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Top | System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Left) 
    | System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Right)));
   this.taskItem4.BackColor = System.Drawing.Color.Transparent;
   this.taskItem4.CustomSettings.FontDecoration = System.Drawing.FontStyle.Regular;
   this.taskItem4.Image = null;
   this.taskItem4.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(456, 88);
   this.taskItem4.Name = "taskItem4";
   this.taskItem4.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(112, 16);
   this.taskItem4.TabIndex = 3;
   this.taskItem4.Text = "Clock";
   // 
   // pictureBox1
   // 
   this.pictureBox1.Image = ((System.Drawing.Image)(resources.GetObject("pictu  reBox1.Image")));
   this.pictureBox1.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(576, 56);
   this.pictureBox1.Name = "pictureBox1";
   this.pictureBox1.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(48, 48);
   this.pictureBox1.SizeMode = System.Windows.Forms.PictureBoxSizeMode.StretchIma  ge;
   this.pictureBox1.TabIndex = 4;
   this.pictureBox1.TabStop = false;
   // 
   // expando4
   // 
   this.expando4.Anchor = ((System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles)(((System.Wind  ows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Top | System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Left) 
    | System.Windows.Forms.AnchorStyles.Right)));
   this.expando4.Animate = true;
   this.expando4.ExpandedHeight = 300;
   this.expando4.Font = new System.Drawing.Font("Tahoma", 8.25F);
   this.expando4.Items.AddRange(new System.Windows.Forms.Control[] {
                    this.textBox1,
                    this.btnSearch,
                    this.btnContact,
                    this.btnFax,
                    this.btnAbout,
                    this.label1,
                    this.label2,
                    this.label3,
                    this.label4,
                    this.label5,
                    this.label6,
                    this.label7,
                    this.label8});
   this.expando4.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(12, 144);
   this.expando4.Name = "expando4";
   this.expando4.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(632, 300);
   this.expando4.TabIndex = 1;
   this.expando4.Text = "FAX Document";
   this.expando4.TitleImage = ((System.Drawing.Image)(resources.GetObject("expan  do4.TitleImage")));
   this.expando4.StateChanged += new XPExplorerBar.ExpandoEventHandler(this.expando4_St  ateChanged);
   // 
   // textBox1
   // 
   this.textBox1.BorderStyle = System.Windows.Forms.BorderStyle.FixedSingle;
   this.textBox1.ForeColor = System.Drawing.SystemColors.WindowText;
   this.textBox1.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(16, 64);
   this.textBox1.Name = "textBox1";
   this.textBox1.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(504, 21);
   this.textBox1.TabIndex = 0;
   this.textBox1.Text = "";
   // 
   // btnSearch
   // 
   this.btnSearch.BackColor = System.Drawing.Color.WhiteSmoke;
   this.btnSearch.FlatStyle = System.Windows.Forms.FlatStyle.Flat;
   this.btnSearch.Image = ((System.Drawing.Image)(resources.GetObject("btnSe  arch.Image")));
   this.btnSearch.ImageAlign = System.Drawing.ContentAlignment.MiddleRight;
   this.btnSearch.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(528, 64);
   this.btnSearch.Name = "btnSearch";
   this.btnSearch.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(96, 21);
   this.btnSearch.TabIndex = 1;
   this.btnSearch.Text = "Browse";
   this.btnSearch.TextAlign = System.Drawing.ContentAlignment.MiddleLeft;
   this.btnSearch.Click += new System.EventHandler(this.btnSearch_Click);
   // 
   // btnContact
   // 
   this.btnContact.BackColor = System.Drawing.Color.WhiteSmoke;
   this.btnContact.FlatStyle = System.Windows.Forms.FlatStyle.Flat;
   this.btnContact.Image = ((System.Drawing.Image)(resources.GetObject("btnCo  ntact.Image")));
   this.btnContact.ImageAlign = System.Drawing.ContentAlignment.MiddleRight;
   this.btnContact.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(528, 176);
   this.btnContact.Name = "btnContact";
   this.btnContact.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(96, 40);
   this.btnContact.TabIndex = 2;
   this.btnContact.Text = "FAX Info";
   this.btnContact.TextAlign = System.Drawing.ContentAlignment.MiddleLeft;
   this.btnContact.Click += new System.EventHandler(this.btnContact_Click);
   // 
   // btnFax
   // 
   this.btnFax.BackColor = System.Drawing.Color.WhiteSmoke;
   this.btnFax.FlatStyle = System.Windows.Forms.FlatStyle.Flat;
   this.btnFax.Image = ((System.Drawing.Image)(resources.GetObject("btnFa  x.Image")));
   this.btnFax.ImageAlign = System.Drawing.ContentAlignment.MiddleRight;
   this.btnFax.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(528, 112);
   this.btnFax.Name = "btnFax";
   this.btnFax.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(96, 40);
   this.btnFax.TabIndex = 3;
   this.btnFax.Text = "Send FAX";
   this.btnFax.TextAlign = System.Drawing.ContentAlignment.MiddleLeft;
   this.btnFax.Click += new System.EventHandler(this.btnFax_Click);
   // 
   // btnAbout
   // 
   this.btnAbout.BackColor = System.Drawing.Color.WhiteSmoke;
   this.btnAbout.FlatStyle = System.Windows.Forms.FlatStyle.Flat;
   this.btnAbout.Image = ((System.Drawing.Image)(resources.GetObject("btnAb  out.Image")));
   this.btnAbout.ImageAlign = System.Drawing.ContentAlignment.MiddleRight;
   this.btnAbout.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(528, 240);
   this.btnAbout.Name = "btnAbout";
   this.btnAbout.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(96, 40);
   this.btnAbout.TabIndex = 4;
   this.btnAbout.Text = "About Us";
   this.btnAbout.TextAlign = System.Drawing.ContentAlignment.MiddleLeft;
   this.btnAbout.Click += new System.EventHandler(this.btnAbout_Click);
   // 
   // label1
   // 
   this.label1.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(16, 128);
   this.label1.Name = "label1";
   this.label1.TabIndex = 5;
   this.label1.Text = "Number of pages :";
   // 
   // label2
   // 
   this.label2.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(16, 160);
   this.label2.Name = "label2";
   this.label2.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(112, 23);
   this.label2.TabIndex = 6;
   this.label2.Text = "Number of sections :";
   // 
   // label3
   // 
   this.label3.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(16, 192);
   this.label3.Name = "label3";
   this.label3.TabIndex = 7;
   this.label3.Text = "Spelling Errors :";
   // 
   // label4
   // 
   this.label4.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(16, 224);
   this.label4.Name = "label4";
   this.label4.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(112, 23);
   this.label4.TabIndex = 8;
   this.label4.Text = "Grammatical Errors :";
   // 
   // label5
   // 
   this.label5.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(136, 128);
   this.label5.Name = "label5";
   this.label5.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(312, 23);
   this.label5.TabIndex = 9;
   // 
   // label6
   // 
   this.label6.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(136, 160);
   this.label6.Name = "label6";
   this.label6.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(312, 23);
   this.label6.TabIndex = 10;
   // 
   // label7
   // 
   this.label7.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(136, 192);
   this.label7.Name = "label7";
   this.label7.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(312, 23);
   this.label7.TabIndex = 11;
   // 
   // label8
   // 
   this.label8.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(136, 224);
   this.label8.Name = "label8";
   this.label8.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(312, 23);
   this.label8.TabIndex = 12;
   // 
   // timer1
   // 
   this.timer1.Enabled = true;
   this.timer1.Interval = 1000;
   this.timer1.Tick += new System.EventHandler(this.timer1_Tick);
   // 
   // frmMain
   // 
   this.AutoScaleBaseSize = new System.Drawing.Size(5, 13);
   this.BackColor = System.Drawing.SystemColors.Window;
   this.ClientSize = new System.Drawing.Size(656, 462);
   this.Controls.Add(this.taskPane1);
   this.FormBorderStyle = System.Windows.Forms.FormBorderStyle.FixedSingle;
   this.Icon = ((System.Drawing.Icon)(resources.GetObject("$this.  Icon")));
   this.MaximizeBox = false;
   this.Name = "frmMain";
   this.StartPosition = System.Windows.Forms.FormStartPosition.CenterScree  n;
   this.Text = "ITD-FS :: IT Developers - Fax Service";
   this.Closing += new System.ComponentModel.CancelEventHandler(this.frmM  ain_Closing);
   this.Load += new System.EventHandler(this.frmMain_Load);
   ((System.ComponentModel.ISupportInitialize)(this.e  xpando2)).EndInit();
   ((System.ComponentModel.ISupportInitialize)(this.e  xpando3)).EndInit();
   ((System.ComponentModel.ISupportInitialize)(this.t  askPane1)).EndInit();
   this.taskPane1.ResumeLayout(false);
   ((System.ComponentModel.ISupportInitialize)(this.e  xpando1)).EndInit();
   this.expando1.ResumeLayout(false);
   ((System.ComponentModel.ISupportInitialize)(this.e  xpando4)).EndInit();
   this.expando4.ResumeLayout(false);
   this.ResumeLayout(false);
  }
  #endregion
  /// <summary>
  /// The main entry point for the application.
  /// </summary>
  [STAThread]
  static void Main() 
  {
   Application.Run(new frmMain());
  }
  private void frmMain_Load(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
  {
   if (fsCheck.IsFaxServiceInstalled)
   {
    taskItem1.Text = "Fax service installed.";
          taskItem1.Enabled = false;
   }
   else
   {
    taskItem1.Text = "Fax service not installed.";
    btnContact.Enabled = false;
    btnFax.Enabled = false;
   }
   DateConvertor myConvertor = new DateConvertor();
   taskItem2.Text = DateTime.Now.Year.ToString() + "/" + DateTime.Now.Month.ToString() + "/" + DateTime.Now.Day.ToString();
      taskItem3.Text = myConvertor.ShamsiCompleteStringDate(DateTime.Now.  Year,DateTime.Now.Month,DateTime.Now.Day);
   }
  private void taskItem1_Click(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
  {
   //fsCheck.InstallFaxService();
  }
  private void taskPane1_Click(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
  {
  
  }
  private void expando4_StateChanged(object sender, XPExplorerBar.ExpandoEventArgs e)
  {
  
  }
  private void expando1_StateChanged(object sender, XPExplorerBar.ExpandoEventArgs e)
  {
   
  }
  private void timer1_Tick(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
  {
   taskItem4.Text = DateTime.Now.ToShortTimeString();
  }
  private void btnAbout_Click(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
  {
   System.Diagnostics.Process myProcess = new Process(); 
   myProcess.StartInfo.RedirectStandardOutput=false; 
   myProcess.StartInfo.FileName=Application.StartupPa  th.ToString() + "\\" + "ITDevelopers.exe";
   myProcess.StartInfo.UseShellExecute=true; 
   myProcess.Start(); 
   myProcess.Dispose();
  }
  private void btnSearch_Click(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
  {
   Word.ApplicationClass WordApp = new Word.ApplicationClass();
   OpenFileDialog myBrowser = new OpenFileDialog();
   myBrowser.Filter = "Microsoft Word files (*.doc)|*.doc";
   //myBrowser.ShowDialog();
   if (myBrowser.ShowDialog() == DialogResult.OK)
   {
    textBox1.Text = myBrowser.FileName;
   
            
    // give any file name of your choice. 
    object fileName = myBrowser.FileName;
    object readOnly = true;
    object isVisible = true;
 
    //   Make word visible, so you can see what's happening 
    //WordApp.Visible = true; 
    //   Open the document that was chosen by the dialog 
    
    Word.Document aDoc = WordApp.Documents.Open(ref fileName,
     ref missing, ref readOnly, ref missing,
     ref missing, ref missing, ref missing,
     ref missing, ref missing, ref missing,
     ref missing, ref isVisible, ref missing, ref missing, ref missing, ref missing);
    //    compute number of document page
    Word.WdStatistic stat = Word.WdStatistic.wdStatisticPages;
    int num = aDoc.ComputeStatistics(stat, ref missing);
    //
    //   MessageBox.Show(num.ToString());
    //   MessageBox.Show(aDoc.GrammaticalErrors.Count.ToStr  ing());
    //   MessageBox.Show(aDoc.Sections.Count.ToString());
    //   MessageBox.Show(aDoc.SpellingErrors.Count.ToString  ());
    label5.Text = num.ToString();
    label6.Text = aDoc.Sections.Count.ToString();
    label7.Text = aDoc.SpellingErrors.Count.ToString();
    label8.Text = aDoc.GrammaticalErrors.Count.ToString();
 
    //This two line clear WINWORD.EXE process from processes list 
    aDoc.Close(ref myFalse, ref missing, ref missing);
    
   }
   WordApp.Quit(ref myFalse, ref missing, ref missing);
  }
  private void btnContact_Click(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
  {
   
   System.Diagnostics.Process myProcess = new Process(); 
   myProcess.StartInfo.RedirectStandardOutput=false; 
   myProcess.StartInfo.FileName=System.Environment.Sy  stemDirectory.ToString()+"\\"+"fxsclnt.exe";
   myProcess.StartInfo.UseShellExecute=true; 
   myProcess.Start(); 
   myProcess.Dispose();
   
  }
  private void btnFax_Click(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
  {
   if (textBox1.Text.Length > 0)
   {
    Word.ApplicationClass WordApp = new Word.ApplicationClass();
    System.Drawing.Printing.PrintDocument myDoc = new System.Drawing.Printing.PrintDocument();
    PrintDialog pd = new PrintDialog(); 
    pd.Document = myDoc;
    //pd.ShowDialog();
    if (pd.ShowDialog() == DialogResult.OK)
    { 
     //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
     
     // give any file name of your choice. 
     object fileName =textBox1.Text;
     object readOnly = true;
     object isVisible = true;
 
     //   Make word visible, so you can see what's happening 
     //WordApp.Visible = true; 
     //   Open the document that was chosen by the dialog 
    
     Word.Document aDoc = WordApp.Documents.Open(ref fileName,
      ref missing, ref readOnly, ref missing,
      ref missing, ref missing, ref missing,
      ref missing, ref missing, ref missing,
      ref missing, ref isVisible, ref missing, ref missing, ref missing, ref missing);
     //    compute number of document page
     Word.WdStatistic stat = Word.WdStatistic.wdStatisticPages;
     int num = aDoc.ComputeStatistics(stat, ref missing);
     ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
     // Set the active printer
     WordApp.ActivePrinter = pd.PrinterSettings.PrinterName;
     
     // Using PrintOutOld to be version independant
     WordApp.ActiveDocument.PrintOutOld(ref myTrue,
      ref myFalse, ref missing, ref missing, ref missing, ref missing, ref missing,
      ref missing, ref missing, ref missing, ref myFalse, ref missing, ref missing, ref missing);
               
     // Make sure all of the documents are gone from the queue
     while (WordApp.BackgroundPrintingStatus > 0)
     {
      System.Threading.Thread.Sleep(250);
     }
                                
     //This two line clear WINWORD.EXE process from processes list 
     aDoc.Close(ref myFalse, ref missing, ref missing);
     
    }
    WordApp.Quit(ref myFalse, ref missing, ref missing);
   }
   else
   {
    MessageBox.Show("You should choose a file to send.");
   }
  }
  private void frmMain_Closing(object sender, System.ComponentModel.CancelEventArgs e)
  {
   //WordApp.Quit(ref myFalse, ref missing, ref missing);
  }
  private void taskItem1_Click_1(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
  {
   fsCheck.InstallFaxService();
   Application.Exit();
  }
 }
}



این کد یک فایل با پسوند doc را انتخاب و ارسال میکند.

----------


## Esy_Programmer

از دوست عزیزم آقای dot_net_lover2 تشکر می کنم.

----------


## withoutnews

i have this problem already!!
نمی دونم چکار کنم

----------


## asgari2005

سلام من از کامپوننت KDTele  در C#‎.net استفاده می کنم می خواهم بفهم که چطوری می شه از ارسال یا دریافت فکس زمانی که fail میشه متوجه شد یعنی اینکه چه تعداد از صفحات ارسال و ما بقی fail شدن و من بعد از صفحه ای  که به درستی ارسال شده دوباره فکس را ارسال کنم

----------


## mina1363

شما این کامپوننت رو از کجا تهیه کردید؟

----------


## asgari2005

اگر توی وب سایت جستجو کنی می تونی مطالبی خوبی در مورد این کامپوننت پیدا کنی
من فعلا دنبال کرک این کامپوننت هستم شما می تونی نسخه اصلی رو از خوده وب سایت شرکتش دانلود کنی  http://www.kaed.com

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

سلام 
کسی می تونه در مورد دریافت و ارسال فکس برام یه توضیح کامل بده ...
چیزایی که توی جست و جو پیدا کردم زیاد به دردم نخوردن ...
هم در مورد ارسال با استفاده از امکانات ویندوز و هم جز اون ...
یا توضیح بدین و یا یه نمونه برنامه واسه راهنمایی برام بزارین ...
اگر این کار رو بکنید خیلی کمک بزرگی به من کردین ...
ممنون

----------


## allameh

سلام دوستان چطور میشه با FAXCOMLib فکس فرستاد البته من یک پروژه در codeproject دیدم که error میده شما هم بررسی کنید ببینید میتونید حل کنید یا نه


اینم کد نمونه:

کد زیر خطا میدهد
FAXCOMLib.FaxServer Server = new FAXCOMLib.FaxServerClass();



FAXCOMLib.FaxDoc doc = new FAXCOMLib.FaxDoc();
int response = -1;
try
{
Server.Connect(Environment.MachineName);
}
catch { }
try
{
doc = (FAXCOMLib.FaxDoc)Server.CreateDocument("d:\\tiffile.rtf");
}
catch { }
try
{
doc.FaxNumber = "102";
doc.RecipientName = "Test";
doc.DisplayName = "work";
}
catch
{


}
try
{
response = doc.Send();
}
catch { }

try
{
Server.Disconnect();
}
catch { }
}

----------


## amindiary

سلام
من می خوام یک برنامه ای بنویسم که یک فایل ( تکست، عکس ) رو بگیره و فکس کنه به شماره ای که از کاربر می گیره!
از کجا باید شروع کنم تاا یاد بگیرم توابع یا همچین چیزاییش رو!

----------


## hassan razavi

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=83065

----------


## amindiary

اون کامپوننتی که تو پست شما صحبتش بود رو لطفا برای من هم ارسال کنید:
amindiary@gmail.com
 ممنونم :قلب:

----------


## hassan razavi

براتون فرستادم. اگه نظری درباره این کامپوننت دارید در پست زیر مطرح کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=83065

----------


## M.mojaddady@gmail.com

لطفا" برای منم بفرستید
M.MOJADDADY@GMAIL.COM

----------


## h_kh_tehrani

لطفاً برای من هم ارسال کنید ممنون میشمh_kh_tehrani@yahoo.com

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

دوستان محبت کنید، این جور موارد را با پیغام های خصوصی مطرح کنید..
خیلی از تاپیک های اینجا دارای تعداد زیادی پست است که فقط یک ایمیل دادین و در خواست کامپوننت کردین..
دوستانی هم که می خوان کامپوننتی را در اختیار دیگر دوستان بذارن می تونن اونو جایی آپلود کنند و لینکش را از طریق پیغام های خصوصی به کاربرانی که نیاز دارن بدن..
اینجوی هم مشکل برای سایت پیش نخواهد امد و هم اینکه اینگونه تاپیک هایی که جنبه علمی ندارن از تالار های مختلف حذف می شوند
به عنوان مثال در .... این تاپیک .... بیش از 160 تا پست بیخود زده شده...
موفق باشید

----------


## arshia_m

سلام
حق با شماست.من رسما عذر خواهی می کنم.
البته شما هم مطرح کردین.
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...t=88231&page=2

----------


## arshia_m

سلام

برای فرستادن فکس میشه از برنامه send a fax خود ویندوزنیز استفاده کرد

با اجرای فایل exe زیر:

fxssend.exe


string path = Environment.GetFolderPath(Environment.SpecialFolder.System);
 
System.Diagnostics.Process.Start(path + "\\fxssend.exe");

----------


## armiya

کا مپو ننت رو به من هم بذین منون می شم

----------


## armiya

armiya_shab@yahoo.com

----------


## Reza1607

rz.zare@gmail.com

----------


## SaeedMK

سلام با عرض معذرت اگه میشه این کامپوننت و برای من هم بفرستید خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم 
Saeed_7394@yahoo.com :خجالت:  :چشمک:

----------


## hadisadaghatmehr

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من از كامپوننت خود ويندوز استفاده مي كنم ولي فقط فايلهاي پي دي اف رو مي تونم ارسال كنم و فايلهاي ديگه مثلا ورد يا تكست رو نمي تونم ارسال كنم.آيا دستورات خاصي براي اين كار وجود داره؟؟
من از FaxcomLibe خود ويندوز استفاده مي كنم
لطفا راهنمايي بفرماييد

----------


## manager

3000 تا پست بیخودی زدین یکی همت می کرد برنامه کامل ارسال و دریافتش رو میذاشت، هر 10 تا پست بیخود مدیر هم یه پست بیخود دیگه زده تذکر داده خود همین پست هم یه پست بی خوده مدیریت محترم اگر بهتون بر نمی خوره به جای تذکر برو پست های اضافه رو پاک کن خودتم پست نزن تاپیک رو تر و تمیز کن یکی می یاد دنبال یه چیزی زود پیدا کنه.

----------


## hadi_peek

لطفا به این ایمیل هم بفرستید hadi_peek@yahoo.com

----------


## javadasadi

سلام دوست عزیز من میخوام از یه برنامه کاربردی از طریق مودم سیستم فاکسو دریافت کنم اگه ممکنه راهنمایم کنید "javad.asadi@yahoo.com"

----------


## esi_0o0

اگه ممکنه یه نمونه برنامه کوچیک از موضوع تاپیک در اختیار باشه ممنون میشم اگه نه لا اقل کامپوننت رو به منم ارسال کنین e_azariyoon@yahoo.com
ممنون میشم

----------


## mahdad sepah

کسی یک برنامه نداره که یه ارسال و دریافت ساده داشته باشه تا همه راحت بشن؟

----------


## mahdi.afzali

> using System;
> using System.Drawing;
> using System.Collections;
> using System.ComponentModel;
> using System.Windows.Forms;
> using System.Data;
> using FAXCONTROLLib;
> using Microsoft.Office.Core;
> using System.Diagnostics;
> ...


سلام،وقتی چند تا مودم و چند تا خط تلفن داریم چگونه در ارسال فاکس با ویندوز مودم مورد نظر را انتخاب کنیم

----------

